# Broadband in Kefalonia



## kevinpsilber (Aug 18, 2018)

We are just purchasing a house in Atsoupades and are interested in views on how to get the best broadband connection. I want to be able to download films and games as well as have a good connection speed for general browsing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

OTE will give you the best connection. 
If you are not in Kefalonia all the year, then Kefalonia Broadband could be a cheaper option. At Atsoupades, you are within reach of the base station.


----------



## kevinpsilber (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks. That's really helpful.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Get in touch with me if you are interested in UK TV.


----------

